# Bahai?



## Sagefrakrobatik (Aug 21, 2008)

What do you guys think of Bahaism?


----------



## Sinister (Aug 21, 2008)

its cool, and its basically an offshoot of humanism...except its theistic
(came to existence in a period when most humanists were becoming agnostic... during the enlightenment)

other than that, they make nice temples 

wish i knew more


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 21, 2008)

Sagefrakrobatik said:


> What do you guys think of Bahaism?


'Tis cool. Its like Sikhism. Like Sinister ji, I also wish I knew more.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Bahá'í Faith
The Bahá'í Faith is the youngest of the world's independent religions. Its founder, Bahá'u'lláh (1817-1892), is regarded by Bahá'ís as the most recent in the line of Messengers of God that stretches back beyond recorded time and that includes Abraham, Moses, Buddha, Krishna, Zoroaster, Christ and Muhammad.

The teachings : Bahá'u'lláh: His Teachings


Well to just bring it to your attention ..we lost our brother Star darcy ..a canadian sikh to the bahai faith ..they have a good missionary zeal...he got converted ..

this guy use to be a keshdhaari ..but since he dint understand much what was said at the local Gurudwara there ..since he dint understand Punjabi..there was a communication gap..and he decided to get converted to Bahai.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 21, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> The Bahá'í Faith
> The Bahá'í Faith is the youngest of the world's independent religions. Its founder, Bahá'u'lláh (1817-1892), is regarded by Bahá'ís as the most recent in the line of Messengers of God that stretches back beyond recorded time and that includes Abraham, Moses, Buddha, Krishna, Zoroaster, Christ and Muhammad.
> 
> The teachings : Bahá'u'lláh: His Teachings
> ...


Never heard of him.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Aug 21, 2008)

check for the thread " are we losing our identity ..this is some months ago...lat year ..or search for 'StarChild' ..that was his nick ...He is gone ..


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> check for the thread " are we losing our identity ..this is some months ago...lat year ..or search for 'StarChild' ..that was his nick ...He is gone ..



His ID was Lionchild not starchild


----------



## Archived_member7 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh yea thats true ..thanks for correcting me ..Kdji


----------



## dalsingh (Aug 21, 2008)

Sikhism can be a bit er...Panjabicentric. I don't think this will continue for long outside of India though. Actually it is already being challenged by non Panjabis becoming Sikhs. As for Gurdwara programs. I just don't get why they are not adapting quicker in the west. You would have thought it would be plainly obvious that we need at least bilingual services. 

I rememeber Lionchild. We used to debate. It was a shame to see him go. 

Going back to the original post:

I had a teacher who was Bahai when I was 12/13. He was really cool. Really off the wall. He spoke about his experiences taking LSD. He also had a friend of his come in who was a complete streetfighting nutter with massive scars and false front teeth. Needless to say the class was impressed! lol


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uploads/leaflets/sikhism_and_bahaism.pdf


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 21, 2008)

namjap said:


> http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uploads/leaflets/sikhism_and_bahaism.pdf


hmm, So i was right Bahai is very much like Sikhism. Thanks for the resource namjap ji


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, Bhagat Singh, good artwork. Are you into it full time ?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

namjap said:


> Hey, Bhagat Singh, good artwork. Are you into it full time ?


Nope, I am a full time Biology student. :yes:


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 22, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> check for the thread " are we losing our identity ..this is some months ago...lat year ..or search for 'StarChild' ..that was his nick ...He is gone ..


 

My own personal feelings is that Star Darcy got hounded out by the "Vaishnavite Sikh" element.


He is a Native American so never spoke Punjabi as a first languge but people made a big deal about learning Punjabi and Sikhi. Sikhi is written in Gurmukhi (not Punjabi)
As a native American their diet consists of hunter stuff, meat, fish etc. Some people kept hounding him about this.
People made an issue about the fact he was not Punjabi and didnt fit in the caste system. he had even changed his surname to Bains. That was made an issue.
There were many other issues I feel, and we lost a very intelligent young Sikh thanks to Punjabi narrowmindedness.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 22, 2008)

randip singh said:


> My own personal feelings is that Star Darcy got hounded out by the "Vaishnavite Sikh" element.
> 
> 
> He is a Native American so never spoke Punjabi as a first languge but people made a big deal about learning Punjabi and Sikhi. Sikhi is written in Gurmukhi (not Punjabi)
> ...




So there have been a lot of changes on the SPN landscape -- many younger and open-minded, progressive younger people. Mellow, thoughtful, open-minded older people. And many having a broad-based understanding of Sikhi. 

Why not hold out a hand and say -- come back from time to time. He is easy to locate on the net.:}{}{}:


----------



## Archived_member7 (Aug 22, 2008)

Randip singhji ..thank you for that info ..i dint know this detail...and u r right thanks to the punjabi narrow mindedness..well..here in indore there r lots of local Malwa sikhs ..now these too r a target of bias at times ..they r taken for granted ..oh these r local converts ..instead of respecting their devotion ..they r taken for granted ..they study the Bani ..and follow sikhi with the same zeal..

Same was in the case of Huzoori singhs ..in Nanded ..can u imagine in Mahrashtra itself its unknown that they r locals ..and the punjabi group has just made it like ..u r sikh .u should be of punjabi origin ..BY DEFAULT ..

All that our punjabis know is whisky and balle balle...in Mumbai ..its like ..u r a sardar ..u should be gutting down Patiala pegs and tearing into tandoori chicken ..and all that 'Oye Oye' ..

Man...how do u expect others to react if u show just that no good pomp and show of khokli punjabiyat..

I always feel to align to the Sanatan Huzoori sikhi..since i have been brought up in Maharashtra.. would share more in common wit h them...rather than that punjabi show business


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 22, 2008)

the bahai cosmology is some what similar to islamic cosmology almost similar the early bahai history is very ****** nothing as compared to sikhism but yes lots of blood around. but it seems that prophet of every major religion is  accepted with the intention of spreading it all over world providing it a common base.religions can never be compared specialy a religion like sikhism which is infact simple spiritualism nd not a political movement like bahaism


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 22, 2008)

man those stars r for b l o o d y  nothing as such


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

SAINT SOLDIER said:


> religions can never be compared specialy a religion like sikhism which is infact simple spiritualism nd not a political movement like bahaism


have you heard of the concept called "miri piri"?
To put it simply, its a combination of spirituality and politics.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 23, 2008)

*Dear brother bhagat singh,*
*It all depends on ur understanding of the term politics.*
*sikhism started as an organistaion which aimed at spiritual living nd also at the removal of social evils like caste system nd other futile rituals nd above all with the main aim of removing hatred from society . on the other hand a look at early bahai history shows that bahaism started as a political organistaion which aimed at the political freedom of either those who didnt liked islam or were non-muslims nd bahaism was a movement against islamic oppression which have developed ever since the muslim invaders converted persians who were at that time * *zoroastrians to islam .*

*The miri piri concept came to sikhism at the time of guru nanak the 6th and not in the early sikh history .but even this cannot be called as transformation of sikhism into a political organisation.*

*a closer look at the bahai cosmology nd some of its ideology shows its similarity to islamic cosmology other wise i would hav called bahaism as neo-zoroastrianism.*

*hope i answered u . :yes:*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 23, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> So there have been a lot of changes on the SPN landscape -- many younger and open-minded, progressive younger people. Mellow, thoughtful, open-minded older people. And many having a broad-based understanding of Sikhi.
> 
> Why not hold out a hand and say -- come back from time to time. He is easy to locate on the net.:}{}{}:


 
Aaad0002 Ji,

I SECOND the thought and gesture.....Guru nanak Jis Sikhi/Gurmatt is never as "rigid" and "compartalised" as some claim...True Gurmatt is very accomodating and welcoming to everyone....Sabhe SANJHIWAAL...Sarbatt da Bhalla...Eks ke Hum Barak.....Kudrat ke sabh bandeh....na ko beri nahin begannah...WE LOVE ALL and are ONE. I dont think any of our GURUS ever drove anyone away for any reason whatsoever..why do we DO THAT ?? are we better than the GURU ??..maybe we "think" we know more than the GURU ???

Warm Regards to all

Gyani JS


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 24, 2008)

Veerj i

I think your middle name is Chardi Kala...Maybe once long ago...Why do you always lift the spirits of one when she is about to walk out on optimism?


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 24, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> So there have been a lot of changes on the SPN landscape -- many younger and open-minded, progressive younger people. Mellow, thoughtful, open-minded older people. And many having a broad-based understanding of Sikhi.
> 
> Why not hold out a hand and say -- come back from time to time. He is easy to locate on the net.:}{}{}:


 
Hi Panji,

I don't think it was this site. I think Aman ji has adopted a very broadminded approach with this site, which epitemises the values of Sikhi.

I this it was sites like sikhsangat and a few others which are affiliated to Sant Mat groups such as GNSSJ, AKJ etc. I remeber a few posts on those sites which really laid into Darcy. I must admit I have stopped posting at those sites too, but havent abandoned my faith  .......but I can see how it might be intimidating for a new Sikh.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 24, 2008)

> *Dear brother bhagat singh,*
> *It all depends on ur understanding of the term politics.*



politics: 


[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]
social relations involving intrigue to gain authority or power[/SIZE][/SIZE]




> *The miri piri concept came to sikhism at the time of guru nanak the 6th and not in the early sikh history .but even this cannot be called as transformation of sikhism into a political organisation.*


The miri piri concept was present in Sikhism during the time of Guru Nanak.

Here's a good article on the Miri Piri concept.
*Miri-Piri Concept*


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 24, 2008)

*BROTHER BHAGAT SINGH JI,*
*To me it seems that either u dont want to understand what im trying to say or ur in a mood to debate. i request u to reconsider my last post.*

*thanks for ur link it was nice. i agree to the point that what so ever thoughts we follow came from guru nanak the 1st . but at the same time guru nanak never used sword or faught against religious oppression (which was not present at that time) he did wrote abt it in his teachings.*
* what im trying to say here is that sikhism went against oppresion many yrs after its formation according to the need whereas bahaism started as a movement against oppression nd was accepted by ppl all bcz of this very point.:yes:*

**


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 24, 2008)

randip singh said:


> Hi Panji,
> 
> I don't think it was this site. I think Aman ji has adopted a very broadminded approach with this site, which epitemises the values of Sikhi.
> 
> I this it was sites like sikhsangat and a few others which are affiliated to Sant Mat groups such as GNSSJ, AKJ etc. I remeber a few posts on those sites which really laid into Darcy. I must admit I have stopped posting at those sites too, but havent abandoned my faith  .......but I can see how it might be intimidating for a new Sikh.



I think you are right about the above. I cannot remember anyone with a Vashnaivist leaning (see your earlier post) bashing Darcy on SPN now that you mention it. But I do know that he was very down about the kinds of comments he received to many of his posts here on SPN.  When Darcy announced he had converted to Bahai there was flack. So he took his leave.

BTW - I always learn something new when you post about anything. Had no idea that some "sikh" sites are affiliated to Sant Mat and related groups like GNNS and AKJ. I will pay better attention.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

SAINT SOLDIER said:


> *BROTHER BHAGAT SINGH JI,*
> *To me it seems that either u dont want to understand what im trying to say or ur in a mood to debate. i request u to reconsider my last post.*


Ok just looked over it. Typed in Bahai is a political organization and found:
The Bahá?í Question - Chapter IV - How Iran has justified the persecution

"Bahá’í principles also require the *avoidance *of any form of involvement in partisan *politics*."

BTW i am not in the mood to debate. Sorry, I sounded as if I needed to be answered or that I didn't understand you.



> thanks for ur link it was nice.


glad you like it!


> *i agree to the point that what so ever thoughts we follow came from guru nanak the 1st .*


good



> *but at the same time guru nanak never used sword or faught against religious oppression (which was not present at that time) he did wrote abt it in his teachings.*


You serious??
My friend, he may not have raised a sword but he raised his voice against the mughals and brahmins for oppressing and being unjust to kaffirs and untouchables.




> *what im trying to say here is that sikhism went against oppresion many yrs after its formation according to the need*


Wrong! Sikhism has always been against oppression of any form, and fought back with a variety of "weapons".




> * whereas bahaism started as a movement against oppression nd was accepted by ppl all bcz of this very point.:yes:*


Again, read this:
The Bahá?í Question - Chapter IV - How Iran has justified the persecution

Again, I don't want to debate.
If your in the mood then go ahead and start a thread on this and have fun!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 25, 2008)

Bhagat Kabir Ji declared..Je ko PREM khlaan ka chao..SIR dhar Gali meri aao.... Come to my street with head on palm...
Guru Nanak Ji....faced Babar...the Mughal Destroyer of India..and Called him Paap ki Janj leh kabloon dhaiyah zoree manggeh daan we Lalo........Guru Nanak ji faced the might of the Brahmins, the Mullahs, the Kazis, the RULERS, the JUDGES..the Religious AUTHORITIES...not mincing words..going to PRISON and doing HARD LABOUR.

IS a "sword" still necessary to prove anything ?? ISNT Guru Nanak Jis conduct  the conduct of a FEARLESS WARRIOR ??? Do we still need to see a khanda in his hand ??

GURU NANAK JI SAHIB is EXACTLY the same as GURU GOBIND SINGH JI..and the EIGHT GURUS in between..all FEARLESS WARRIORS....whether it is Guru Ramdass Ji building Harmandir Sahib..or Guru Arjen Ji compilign the SGGS and sitting on the Hot Plate..or Guru Hargobind Ji DEFEATING the Mughal armies of Shaha Jehan.

Its OUR FAILING/INADEQUACIES...exposed when we see one GURU as "peaceful..saadhu..saint type..and anopther as Militant..soldier..type.... ALL our GURUS..including the SGGS is COMPLETE, SAINT SOLDIER, MIRI-PIRI...the Very SAME from Guru nanak ji to SGGS....saying the Same things..doing the same things..behaving the same way.....in ONE beautiful motion....called GURMATT....1469-1708.....

GyanI Jarnail Singh:happy:


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 25, 2008)

::*bhagat singh ji i cannot debate u ur a real sikh intellectual :yes:*

*hope il learn some thing from u *

*sorry if i hurt u::*

:yes:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

SAINT SOLDIER said:


> ::*bhagat singh ji i cannot debate u ur a real sikh intellectual :yes:*
> 
> *hope il learn some thing from u *
> 
> ...


No worries, my friend!
 Your comment eventaully led me to learn something new about this faith.


So coming to what you said earlier, it is Sikhism which combines politics and spirituality.
Bahai leaves politics out the faith.

I guess that would be another difference that Project Naad can add to their pamphlet.


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 25, 2008)

*man u sound like a bahai missionary bhagat singh ji:inca:*


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

SAINT SOLDIER said:


> *man u sound like a bahai missionary bhagat singh ji:inca:*


How?  You don't like politics combined with spirituality?


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 25, 2008)

*



msg out of topic

Click to expand...

 not at all bhagat singh ji what so ever happened in 84 was bcz of this politics still the akal takhat is not in safe hands we r being governed by fools sorry to say that.:inca:*


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

SAINT SOLDIER said:


> * not at all bhagat singh ji what so ever happened in 84 was bcz of this politics still the akal takhat is not in safe hands we r being governed by fools sorry to say that.:inca:*


Then read that article on Miri Piri concept. It sounds as you haven't read it.


----------



## icon (Aug 26, 2008)

They have an agenda of unity of language n religions n one god,including all religions to their faith! peaceful ppl are on the edge in iran where its originated !islamic merely giving them bare rights of education n livelihood!All ppl are good basically but they have agenda and khalsa emblem on their website thats not favourable for the independent existence of sikhs!we have no probs with saints !all saints are open to all religions so it does'nt matter much!its the matter to be firm in ones own faith!we all know dead messengers can't pave the way for future and disciples spirtually! we hale the guidance of Alive True word Guru Shri Guru granth sahib ji who is succeeded after 10 alive Gurus in past!


----------



## Saint Soldier (Aug 26, 2008)

*well said icon ji:yes:*


----------

